# Velocity wheels vs others for clydes



## treesloth (Nov 4, 2015)

So, I'm starting the process of scouting out a new rear wheel, possibly a wheelset. I don't know how some wheels compare. Most manufacturers are pretty clear about their wheels' intended user-- various road disciplines, MTB XC, AM, DH, etc. Velocity appears to have some appealing offerings, but not a lot of differentiation that I can see. I like that a lot of their builds are available in 40 spoke. But what's their strongest for MTB? The Cliffhanger? The Chukker? I guess I'm going for just plain strongest they've got so I can compare to other offerings, like the Spank Spike 350, for example. For that matter if there are any truly bombproof suggestions, I'd appreciate it. I'm a bit behind the times... I don't know if Rhyno Lites are still a good way to go or not.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I like Velocity's stuff a lot. I have a set of Blunts on one bike, Duallys on another and Cliffhangers on my Dahon folding bike that I commute on. I love the Cliffhanger. 
I weigh probably 255 and my wheels have all been fine. My only issue with Velocity wheels is that their tubeless isn't the best with all tires. The 35mm Blunts have worked with whatever tires I put on them. The Cliffhangers did set up tubeless with Schwalbe Marathon Supremes but since this is a 20" wheelset, I had to run them at 60 psi and when I did get a leak the sealant could not hold it so I had to go back to tubes. 
Now, on to the Duallys. I was running 29x3" Bontrager Chupacabras on one bike and WTB rangers on another. Zero issues. Then, I wanted to try a Vittoria Bomboloni. That tire did not stay seated unless I ran a lot of pressure which is not the way to run 29+ so no deal.

What are you looking to do and how much do you weigh? What kind of a bike do you have?


----------



## treesloth (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I particularly appreciate firsthand experience. I have a Motobacon X9 hardtail with a Reba RL fork. I'm about 6'5" and 290lb. Weight loss is my primary motive for riding, but I also help coach the local high school mtb team, so some speed and durability is needed, but definitely biased toward durability. Does Velocity market any of their wheels as the most durable, the strongest, etc? I'm still thinking about options, but one strong contender in my mind is Spank Spike 350 rims on XT hubs, built by Colorado Cyclist. I've also considered Flow rims in place of Spikes, but they seem to have problems with nipples pulled through the rim.

A big point for Velocity is higher spoke count. Certainly a great builder can do great things with lower counts, but why not have both? On the other hand I know nothing about their hubs, so more to learn.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Use either DT Swiss or Hope hubs. I guess you could go with 36 spokes per wheel. I build 32 spoke wheels for lots of people with double butted spokes and never have issues. I would bet Cliffhangers with either 32 or 36 spokes would be fine for you. Use black brass nipples. Wheels will be bomb proof.

Edit: I believe Velocity markets the Cliffhanger as a strong, dependable rim.


----------



## brawlo (Mar 13, 2012)

If you're really worried about weight bearing, then DT Swiss is worth a look. Their hybrid line of bits and pieces are rated to 150kg. The only issue for you would be it's all boost spacing with the hubs


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Velocity makes durable rims that build into durable wheels.

In general they don't have a great tubeless interface. In some cases it's completely unacceptable.

If you have a history with XT hubs and know that your riding style is compatible, then great. If you haven't used them extensively already, I'd caution you away. They can work for some people but if you aren't that person you end up replacing the freehub body many times per year. At ~$60/incidence it's cheaper (in the long run) to start with a quality hub from the get go. Less frustrating too.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

6’7” 255+ here, I rode Velocity Blunts on my old singlespeed, have Stan’s Flow EXs on my current singlespeed, run Velocity Duallys on my Fatboy when in 29+ mode, and WTB Asym i35s on my GG Smash. All have taken a beating here in New England on the roots, rocks, and small drops I do and I’ve had zero issues with any of them...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treesloth (Nov 4, 2015)

Being able to run tubeless would be a nice bonus but not a big deal. I'm not sure it's that much of an advantage at my size. But I might try taping them up and see how it goes when I have some time.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

3+ years on a set of Velocity Blunt 35s laced to Hope Pro 4 hubs with Sapim Force spokes. 280# right now (losing as we go). I have never had to true either wheel (and yes, I own a truing stand and check them regularly). Both have been running tubeless with no problems and easy setup. They are not the lightest wheelset, but I am not the lightest or nicest rider.


----------



## corwin1968 (Oct 8, 2011)

I got my wheels from Rich Lesnik at Rivendell Bicycle Works and they have been flawless over the 5-6 years I've had them. He built them around some dealer sample KT 40 spoke hubs, DT Swiss spokes and Velocity Dyad rims. I would not hesitate to go back to him for more wheels.

I've also looked at Velocity's wheelsets and would not hesitate to order from them, as well. They offer a clydesdale specific set and all of Rivendell's non-Rich Lesnik wheels are Velocity built, so they obviously think highly of them.

My best recommendation for wheels for us heavy folks is to find a professional wheel builder (ie, building wheels is main job, rather than something done a few times a year) with a good reputation. You can be sure that person will use good components, which is the other critical factor.


----------

